# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Счет фактур 534 от апреля 2021 Торговля и склад.

## gSkeave

Счет фактур 534 от апреля 2021 Торговля и склад. Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Счет фактур 534 от апреля 2021 Торговля и склад. Поделитесь, пожалуйста


https://infostart.ru/public/1458144/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H2if/houV8bqZw

----------


## gSkeave

Печать счета-фактуры образца 2012 г. с выбором грузоотправителя. И при открытии выдает ошибку 

Если (ПустоеЗначение(Докум.Номе  ПлатРасчДок)=1) И (ПустоеЗначение(Докум.Дата  латРасчДок)=1) Тогда
{E:\BASE 1C\ALEKSEY\073021\TORG_UPAK\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\GSF1  137.ERT(154)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (НомерПлатРасчДок)

----------


## gSkeave

закомментировал эти строки , да и дело с концом. Они нужны зачем-то?)

----------

